# Driving UK to Javea (with dog)



## RobertRichardson (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi everyone,

At the end of the year we will be making to move from the UK to Javea. I have made the decision to drive over.

Firstly in a van by myself to move our goods and secondly in the car with myself and our dog.

Can anyone give me advise on best routes, ferry crossings, places to stay etc?

Thanks


----------



## pizzacheaze (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Robert, I have driven down a few times from the North West. I prefer to get there as fast as possible. I leave early on a Saturday morning and go through the tunnel (11am) then down through France, staying at Clermont Ferrand as my only overnight stop. I can make it there for late evening (driving all day) Next day you get up at 8am, have breakfast and be on the road for 9am. You go over the lovely Millau bridge then down past Barcelona and eventually Valencia/Javea.

I suppose it depends where in the UK you are going from?

Hope this helps.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

If you want to drive through france then the tunnel is the best way as you dont have to leave pup but also consider the biscay way as those now have kennels for dogs and you can relax after settling pup and then its only a 8-10 hour drive the next day!


----------



## Mykap (Jan 21, 2010)

Augmentation of my post on another thread. 

We used W2go last month (Feb 16) for our permanent move to Javea. Excellent service, met me at train station when I picked up the van saving me a taxi fare. Thorough inspection of van and I was on my way. At the Spanish end drop off was no problem either. 

I have done the trip many times over the last few years; I’ve owned and used the villa as a holiday home for about ten years. I travel from Norwich UK and the route I prefer is the tunnel or Dover ferry to Javea splitting the journey overnight at Bordeaux. 

This makes it two 8 hour journeys with breaks. Obviously in a van it’s a bit slower. I hate the eastern route via Perpignan, boring expensive and busy. The advantage of the western route is less tolls in both the France and Spain. These are useful planning sites 

Road map of France with motorways & main routes | About-France.com

Spain motorway map - route planner

We always leave the toll roads at Niort and go via Angouleme as the road is excellent and avoids some of the tolls. Beware though of overloading the van, there are is a weigh bridge on this road, you may get stopped in a van advertising the fact you are travelling to Spain and the chances are you are fully loaded. Don’t ask how I know but the fines are heavy.....remember a Luton van while higher capacity has a lower gross weight than a Transit. See below. 

The route from Bordeaux to the Pyrenees to Zaragoza has great scenery, you can also avoid the tolls by using exit 1 after the border but I would not recommend this is a van – use the motorway. Remember also that fuel is significantly cheaper in Spain compared to France.

With a pet we use Ibis Budget which are basic but good and pet friendly (think its a 5 euro surcharge). If just us we use the Holiday Inn at Presac Bordeaux for the secure parking for the Mustang.

A word of caution about the tunnel though if using a van.... 

I booked the van on the tunnel filling in all the right bits of the online booking form including the fact we were in a luton van. Declared the dog and was charged £18 for him.

On arrival at the tunnel I was told 'you can't go through the tunnel with a dog mate' 

WTF I've paid for him and you took the money? 

'Yeah but you're in a Luton, if it was a transit no problem but a Luton its not allowed....'

All to do with the height of the van and the fact Lutons have to go in the freight carriages. Not at all clear on the tunnel web site. 

We had to drive to Dover and get a ferry (£180 ouch). Delayed us by 5 hrs and caused much stress. 

As for the tunnel booking I complained and they have allowed me to reuse the booking later in the year - wow thanks.


----------



## RobertRichardson (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you so far for all your replies.

My first trip in a van Luton or LWB transit will be by myself, when I go with the dog I will be in a car.

It sounds that the tunnel is the best option.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have always used the tunnel (SWMBO gets seasick) and have made the trip 6 times both with a van (Renault Master LWB) and our own car (then a Citroen Berlingo.) We used Première Classe at Boulogne and Biarritz (both just off the motorway) which are inexpensive and allow pets. Premiere Classe Hotels | Cheap hotel rooms in more than 230 hotels across Europe


----------



## Cgsmith2606 (Dec 11, 2016)

*Toll roads.*



pizzacheaze said:


> Hi Robert, I have driven down a few times from the North West. I prefer to get there as fast as possible. I leave early on a Saturday morning and go through the tunnel (11am) then down through France, staying at Clermont Ferrand as my only overnight stop. I can make it there for late evening (driving all day) Next day you get up at 8am, have breakfast and be on the road for 9am. You go over the lovely Millau bridge then down past Barcelona and eventually Valencia/Javea.
> 
> I suppose it depends where in the UK you are going from?
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi pizzacheaze,
Totally new to this forum so please bare with me.... I'm due to drive to Javea next weekend via tunnel and looked at the route on my iPad... I coincidentally chose Clermont-Ferrand as an overnight stop but my question is this....
I'm driving over in a RHD motor and want to know the accessibility of the tolls in France and Spain. Are they RHD user friendly ? Do they have a RHD accessibility lane or do I have to physically get out the car ? I have restricted mobility so cannot get out of the car whilst between the kerbed lanes and would need to exit vehicle in open space... any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Best regards.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Cgsmith2606 said:


> Hi pizzacheaze,
> Totally new to this forum so please bare with me.... I'm due to drive to Javea next weekend via tunnel and looked at the route on my iPad... I coincidentally chose Clermont-Ferrand as an overnight stop but my question is this....
> I'm driving over in a RHD motor and want to know the accessibility of the tolls in France and Spain. Are they RHD user friendly ? Do they have a RHD accessibility lane or do I have to physically get out the car ? I have restricted mobility so cannot get out of the car whilst between the kerbed lanes and would need to exit vehicle in open space... any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Best regards.


Never seen a RHD booth in anywhere in Europe, but you can buy a vignette for France that once loaded lets you drive straight through the booth (like the Dartford tag) 

This site may have the info about it ?
Through France avoiding tolls - Calais-Bayonne. About-France.com
I have seen the link of late so if I find it will post it up.

Have a look here. 
https://driveeurope.co.uk/2013/07/02/road-tolls-and-vignettes-in-europe/


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

VFR said:


> *Never seen a RHD booth in anywhere in Europe*, but you can buy a vignette for France that once loaded lets you drive straight through the booth (like the Dartford tag)
> 
> This site may have the info about it ?
> Through France avoiding tolls - Calais-Bayonne. About-France.com
> ...


No me neither and everyone I know here with a RHD moans like anything about the toll booths.

This site gives all the info about the vignette passes for french tolls:

https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/


----------

